# Finally Mounted My Ball Bearing Edge Finders



## Doug Gray (Mar 12, 2021)

Today in my shop, I finally got my three piece edge finder kit mounted on the side of my mill. The stand/display is from 1/4" aluminum flat bar and maple.
So now when its time to find an edge I have a better chance of matching the collet size. Plus its far easier to see for older eyes.




The complete Three Piece Ball Bearing Edge Finder Kit is available at my store. https://d-gray-drafting-and-design.myshopify.com/

Build video here





How to use and repeatability video






Complete kit with drawing, build notes and how to use, O1 tool steel and ABEC 9 bearings Just $34.99US. + It's a fun project.

PLUS Hobby Machinist forum members (or guests) can get an additional 15% off by entering the word hobby at checkout

Thanks for looking! Enjoy your shop time!


----------

